
Nokia 3310 returns - amitmittal1993
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/26/nokia-3310-returns-as-hmd-reimagines-a-classic-and-snake/
======
alt_
Oh god, T9 text input is back. Would be interesting to see how it can work
with modern autosuggest, though.

------
pisush
I wonder whether there will be a cheaper version for developing countries.

